# A second dog?



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello
I need some advice on introducing a second dog into our house.

We aleady have a 5 year old Labradoodle male which has been on his own since birth really, but would like to get him a pal.

Could it be painless ? *or* Could it be like starting ww3 ?.

Is there a easy way to improve the chances of success ?

Any advice / warnings.

Thanks.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

moblee said:


> Hello
> I need some advice on introducing a second dog into our house.
> 
> We aleady have a 5 year old Labradoodle male which has been on his own since birth really, but would like to get him a pal.
> ...


We've never had any problems when taking in rescued dogs but it's always a good idea to take your present dog with you when choosing another dog to make sure they get on, good luck.


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi

We have never had any problems, over the years we have introduced many dogs, all different ages, sex and breed and never had any problems. 

We always make sure we introduce them somewhere neutral, sso they are not protective over their own territory.

Have fun!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

moblee - We already have a 5 year old Labradoodle male which has been on his own since birth really, but would like to get him a pal. - has he actually indicated he wants a Pal or is it just you who thinks it's a good idea?

We've had as many as four dogs, all arriving at different times, and it can either be a joy to behold or a bl**dy nightmare.

Getting a second dog does not just double the problems but usually creates many other things you perhaps hadn't thought of.

Space when travelling in a car will need to be much bigger, introducing another dog to your first dog's meal time can create fights, walking with two dogs on leads on icy paths can cause havoc, training the second dog to be as good as the first dog can be very frustrating, picking up faeces in a plastic bag with two dogs f*nnying around you is very difficult and obviously things like Vet and food bills will increase proportionately.

We've acquired both pups and rescue dogs over many years and it really is the luck of the draw how they turn out with their development, you just don't know what they've been through before you get them, and your enjoyment of their companionship.

Everything might go smoothly and you give a home to a happy pair of dogs and everyone lives happily ever after but just be wary and weigh up the pros and cons before you decide.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It will be fine but a male will get on better, sooner with a bitch than with another male, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have never had less than three dogs. Most of which have been rescue shelties or rough collies. The last few years have seen us with six dogs and then our daughters two dropped off on a daily basis as she went to work.

Dogs are pack animals and have little or no trouble with setteling in.
Dave p


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Agree with Alan

we have a pom since born and he is now 12,

we got a bichon Fries (is that how you spell it) and it is a bitch, although we got her spayed, i suppose thats like buying a ferrari and taking the engine out but we had no intention of breeding her.

at the start the pom was crabit and starting howling like a sea lion, numerous visits to the vets and xrays but nothing showed up, eventually he stopped

it may have been coincidence that this happened when we introduced the 2nd dog? but now they get on well, playing/licking each other, so go for it i say

also meant to say, the pom did try and pee on her at the start but that soon stopped.,


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Increase in site charges, will have to pay for 2 dogs! can be £3 per dog.

We have 4 bitches. 2 of our own and 2 brought home by our youngest son when his relationship failed. He has now moved on and left us with the dogs, who of course, I cant bear to see re-homed. (He couldn't take them with him)

They generally all get on well


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

We had a 5 year old male labrador, who we'd had for about 8 months (rehomed as the owners were moving to London) when we took on a 15 month old female cairn terrier. We met on neutral ground, a local park, and they seemed fine. When Pippin came to stay she marched in, established dominance and that's the way it remained - they were great friends. Our lab was over the moon with his new pal and accepted that he was bottom of the heap. 

Viv


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Pollydoodle said:


> Increase in site charges, will have to pay for 2 dogs! can be £3 per dog.
> 
> i have never paid for a dog yet?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd quite like a second border collie, but hubby (and my better sense) says no!
My theory is that they are pack animals and enjoy company of their own kind.

But then as has previously been said - double the kennel/vet/insurance/feeding bills etc.
Plus our van's a wee bit wee for two mad collies!

But if you've got the space, finances, love and time for a second dog I'd say go for it! 

Why not try a local rescue who will often let you return a dog if it doesn't settle with the one you currently have.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We always had two dogs to keep each other company

But we both worked full time and being German shephards always left the back door open for them to access the well fenced garden

But two dogs mean double work and in my opinion magnify each others bad points as well as their good

Plus two large dogs in a motorhome needs to be considered they need a lot of space especially if it's raining

I sound like a real misery and really we could no longer manage two large dogs any way even if shadow was easy to manage which he's not

And Phil is much younger than us so it really depends on what he feels will be the gains of having two dogs, company being one

But do be careful your new one is non aggressive, an aggressive dog running free incourages a non aggressive partner to take chances

I would only introduce a pup that your dog could train, but that's because we have always done that

Aldra


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

As said take him with you to choose

We have always had two labs (on our 7th dog) and always introduce the old one to the new one before choosing


----------



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

I think most of it is down to the personality of the dogs rather than how you handle introductions. Our two have been friends from day 1 but our first dog loves other dogs and the second was a pup.

We are setting off on our travels again in the next few days, our first time with two dogs. Two Siberian Huskies in a Ford Duetto (Transit van)... I think we're a bit mad. The hardest part is that they're on lead dogs so we have to be careful opening doors etc.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

same here which is why we have a garage

He started out loving other dogs running free off lead

Always a bit iffy about people near the van

Now we cannot let him off lead unless we are sure there are no dogs around

And his protection of the van has become obsessive

out and about he loves people, they seem to love him as he is quite a character

And we have kept German Shepards for over 30 yrs so it's not that we have no experience in dealing with them

But even if we could I would never allow him to train another dog in his ways

And the truth is that is what happens dispite intervention

aldra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> same here which is why we have a garage
> 
> He started out loving other dogs running free off lead
> 
> ...


So true Aldra our latest lurcher use to be cat friendly and not too bad with other dogs but our old whippet soon trained him otherwise. :x


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

A update :!: 

We are going to look at & probably buy a 3 month old Female old english sheepdog tomorrow.

At present we have a six year old Labradoodle male & we are hoping for less dominance issues with a female puppy.

Spaying/ neutering will come later.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

we introduced a brand new Collie bitch to a 4 year old Staffie dog and she soon allowed him to be around her and was calling the shots within weeks :lol: 

we then later introduced our Chocolate Lab puppy to our, now 5 years old Collie, and both of them get on without any problems. That was 4 years ago.

Although having said that, they will both sulk if the other has taken the best spot in the MH looking over my shoulder when we drive along .


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev1 said:


> As said take him with you to choose
> 
> We have always had two labs (on our 7th dog) and always introduce the old one to the new one before choosing


This does not always work.

My daughter has just taken in a Boxer who had been rehomed once, the existing dog, also a Boxer, was taken to meet his prospective pal and they got on fine playing in a field at the rehoming centre.

So off they went home and as soon as poor old Duke (the newbie) set foot inside the garden the oldie attacked him and tore lumps out of him. The scars on his head can still be seen months later. His is a big boy (even for a Boxer) but he is still wary of other dogs his size and winces if he senses anything he thinks might be an attack.

Dogs may be OK together on neutral ground, but that does not mean they will allow an "intruder" onto their territory.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Good luck Phil, I hope this pup turns out to be what you want.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds great Phill,

old English Sheepdogs are lovely

Being a pup she will allow the older dog to be dominant

until she wont :lol: :lol: 

Sound familiar???? :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The best chance of a harmonious relationship between dogs is to choose completely different breed/size and different sex. If the dogs are too evenly matched they find it hard to establish a pecking order.

I, personally, would never have two dogs again. All the reasons have been mentioned. Training is a nightmare as they look to each other before you so you have to train each one completely separately from the other. Best not to leave them alone together for quite a while as fights can, and do, break out.

Don't expect your dog to thank you for introducing a "pal" as he may well think that he is quite happy with you as his pal and not want to share you with another dog


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Phil

You must be mad :lol: nah just make sure they both know who's boss, you are the leader of the pack. Male and female prob be ok but the female will be the boss of the two probably :lol: 

Look at my tribe 3 Yorkies and & Jack Russell yes we have the odd squabble over a biscuit or chewey but in the main they all get on ok and they all know i'm the leader of the pack :lol: 


You coming to Hamble as your not confirmed on me rally listy yet????




Jac


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, simple

Shadow is quite clear on who leads the pack

It's Albert then him

Me not even in the equation 

He goes to great lengths to ensure I understand what he wants and when he wants it

he even allows me time to understand, not long though

Aldra


----------

